# Animas River Days 2015



## Hope Floats 2 (May 5, 2011)

*Kayaking under the stars*

I can't wait for the night time rodeo! Freestyle kayaking under the stars with music and Ska beer...yes, please!


----------



## benjamin_smith (Jul 22, 2013)

Looks like it'll be a sweet event. Is there a SUP surf/freestyle competition?


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*SUP*

Yes, there are SUP surf comps! please see our website www.animasriverdays.org for complete details or email our events coordinator, Stacy, at [email protected]
see you there!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Plus, this year for all river events there will be CASH PRIZES for men and women athletes in both pro and novice divisions!*


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*Smelter Smackdown*

*Attention Rafters!* The Animas Amazons challenge you in a raft sprint on Sat. May 30th at 3:00 p.m. in Durango.Teams of 4 or 6 welcome! email [email protected] for details


----------



## eddy hopper (Sep 17, 2007)

Whoo... Hoo... Music too?
\


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*ARD Music*

Live music in the park on Sat featuring the Crags and ARD LATE NIGHT AFTER PARTY
at the Backstage with Soul Atomic and DJ, Producer and Unicorn Wrangler straight from LA, and DivaDanielle


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

Animas River Days said:


> *Attention Rafters!* The Animas Amazons challenge you in a raft sprint on Sat. May 30th at 3:00 p.m. in Durango.Teams of 4 or 6 welcome! email [email protected] for details


 Oh and the Amazons will be racing in their new custom raft that they recently designed with their team sponsor- Jacks Plastic Welding!


----------



## Animas River Days (Mar 18, 2015)

*SUP EVENTS*

SUP Events Hosted by Surf the San Juans 


SUP SLALOM

LAST PADDLER STANDING 

SURF SUP COMP

Keep an eye out for event descriptions and rules in the next few weeks!


----------



## stars13 (Jul 23, 2012)

*ARD*

CAN'T WAIT!!


----------

